# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [manga] [anime] One piece

## loka

One piece est un Shonen de Eiichiro ODA, qui a debute en 1997 au Japon dans le weekly jump.
Il y a plus de 42 volume qui sont maintenant publi au Japon( avec les mangas et le Weekly Shonen Jump )
et en France on en est  33. (sorti tout les 2 mois environs)

*Histoire:*

L'histoire debute dans un petit village, dont le nom m'a echap, ou un groupe de pirate a decider d'accoster pour visiter les les alentour. Un jeune garon du nom de Monkey D. Luffy souhaite entrer sous les Ordres du Capitaine Shanks le Roux, mais celui ci refuse a cause de son jeune age.
Au cours d'un repas tres bien arros dans la taverne du village ( tout le monde s'entend bien avec les pirates qui sont tres gentil et ne detruisent pas tout sur leur passage ), un groupe de bandit vient demander a boire, malheureusement les pirates ont tout bu et les bandits decident de se venger en cassant le reste de bouteilles.

Les pirates ne repliquent pas et Luffy s'enervent de voir ces amis se faire attaquer sans rien dire. Mais quand il veut rattraper les bandits, Shanks lui attrape le bras et ce dernier s'etire. On apprend alors que Luffy a mang un fruit du demon ( j'explique plus tard ce que c'est ), rcupr par l'equipage de Shanks le roux et qui rend son corps elastique a volont mais il ne peut pas nager ( vive les enclumes ).

A partir de ce jour, Luffy va s'entrainer pour maitriser ces pouvoirs, devenir un vrai capitaine Pirate et ainsi realiser son reve: Retrouver Le Tresor de Gold Roger, le One Piece, et devenir ainsi le seigneur des pirates.
Dans sa quete fabuleuse, Luffy va recontrer tout un tas de personnage, plus delirant les uns que les autres et certains prendont la mer avec lui pour l'aider et pour poursuivre leur rves ( different pour chacun ).

*Les presentations avec les personnages:*

Monkey D Luffy


Il a 17 ans et c'est le capitaine du navire ( et le heros de l'histoire )
Il a une cicatrice sous l'oeil droit et porte un chapeau de paille offert par Shanks Le Roux.
Son reve est de decouvrir le One Piece et de devenir le seigneur des Pirates et rien ne l'arretera ( enfin c'est ce qu'il dit )
Il n'est pas tres intelligent mais des personnes autour de lui sont la pour reflehir a sa place ( heureusement )
Il a mang le fruit du Caouchoutier ce qui lui donne un corps totalement elastique et lui permet de se battre, il invente des techniques quasiment tout les 10 Chapitres. Il possede ( grace au fruit du demon ) une force surhumaine lui permettant de demolir tout ce qu il souhaite.
Il aime par dessus tout manger. Il peut etre naf ( pourquoi je dis peut etre, il est naf ) et se fait souvent avoir pour de petites chose.


Zorro Roronoa ( le demon )


Il a 19 ans et c'est le manieur de sabre de l'equipage.
Il a Trois boucle d'oreille mais surtout il se bat avec 3 sabres ( dont un dans la bouche... promis c'est vrai il est fort ce zorro )
Son reve devenir le plus grand manieur de sabre du Monde.
Il n'a pas mang de fruit du Demon, mais il est tres fort, rapide, endurant ... enfin c'est une brute. Il est le premier membre de l'equipage de Luffy, toujours calme, sa facon de voir le monde est vraiment a l'oppos de celle de Luffy ( c'etais un chasseur de pirate... mais il a promis a Luffy de le suivre alors )
Il existe une personne tres importante aux yeux de Zorro, c'est Mihawk ( ou oeil de fauson ). Un pirate tres connu car il est a ce jour le plus grand manieur de sabre de tout les temps. Il existe d'autre petite chose mais je vous laisse les decouvrir

Pipo ( Usopp )


Il a 18 ans et il est le tireur d'elite du groupe
Il aime par dessus tout son lance-pierre et le Vogue Merry ( ce qui deviendra le Bateau de l'equipage du chapeau de paille )
Son pere fait parti de l'equipage de Shanks le Roux et il souhaite devenir un grand pirate comme son pere.
Pipo est le menteur du groupe, personne ne rivalise avec lui sur ce point meme si souvent il manque de maturit pour bien utiliser ce don. Mais son gros probleme reste le courage, il en fera preuve mais contraint et forc ( oui c'est plus vraiment du courage je l'accorde )


Nami


Elle a 18 ans et c'est la navigatrice de l'equipage
Elle aime les vetement et autre bijoux ( imaginez une fille et maintenant exagerez, voila c'est elle )
Elle reve de pouvoir dessiner la carte du monde ( personne ne l'a fait a ce jour )
C est une grande voleuse, elle est capable de derober n'importe quoi a n'importe qui. Mais son talent de navigatrice est bien superieur, elle peut detecter une tempete par simple changement de temperature, de pression d'air et d'humidit et cela sans instrument. ( si elle est pas dou la petite Nami )
Il existe tout une histoire sur Nami mais trop en dire gacherais la surprise.


Sandy ( Sanji )


Il a 19 ans et c'est le cuisinier.
Il aime par dessus tout pouvoir satisfaire une personne qui a faim, quelque soit cette personne.
Il reve de decouvrir All Blue, la mer legendaire ou se concentre toutes les especes de poissons.
Cuisinier tres dou, Sandy ne peut se permettre de se battre qu'avec ces pieds ( il faut eviter d'abimer les mains d'un cuisinier ). Mais son soit disant handicap se revele etre une force car il devellope une puissance phenomenal dans ces jambes (et c'etais l'apprenti de zeff aux pied rouge... une legende dans la piraterie).
Bien qu'il soit tres souvent serieux, Sandy ne peu resister a la beaut de la gente feminine, meme si cela ne se passe que dans un sens ^^
Comment Sandy est devenue cuisinier ?? Pourquoi rejoint il l'equipage de Luffy?? Vous le saurez dans notre prochain episode de: Amour, Gloire et Piraterie .... Mais je pete un fusible moi non ??


Tony Tony Choper


Il est age de 15 ans, Il est le medecin et comme vous pouvez le remarquer c'est un adorable renne au nez bleu.
Il reve de pouvoir soigner toutes les maladies qui existent au monde ( bon courage le renne )
Petit il avait deja un nez bleu, il fut donc rejeter par son clan de rennes. Il avala un fruit du demon ( le fruit de l'humain ) et chercha a s'integrer chez les hommes qui le chasserent, pensant que c'etait un monstre.
Le docteur Hiluluk le recueilli et en fit son disciple ( d'ou ces dons de medecin ).
Comme toute personne ( ou animal ) qui a mang un fruit du demon, Chopper possede des dons.
Le fruit de l'humain permet donc a tout animal de se tranformer en humain, en rennes ( pour chopper ) et en une transformation intermediaire ( photo ). Mais Chopper en qualit de medecin a chercher a develloper son pouvoir. Grace a une pillule de sa composition il peut desormais avoir 7 transformations. Je vous laisse decouvrir tout ca.


Nico Robin


Elle a 28 ans et elle est l'archeologue du groupe
Son reve: decouvrir la True History Stone et connaitre enfin les secret que celle ci contient.
Elle est le personnage le plus mysterieux du groupe, on ne sait pas grand chose de son passe, mais on en apprend peu a peu. Mais c'est surtout du fait de son age qu'elle a du mal a se lier d'amiti avec ces compagnons, meme si l'ambiance reste bonne.
Depuis l'age de 8 ans elle est recherche par la Marine ( la police si vous preferez ).
Nico a elle aussi mang un des fruits du demon ( le fruit de l'eclosion ) qui lui permet de faire pousser chacun de ces membres a n'importe quel endroit ( personnage, lieu, animal ) et cela a une infinit de fois.
Certains diront que ce pouvoir n'est pas tres utile, mais si vous lisez le manga vous comprendrez que vous avez tort...

*Les fruits du Demon*



Ils jouent un rle assez important dans One piece car ils permettent a certains personnage dacqurir de grand pouvoir et ainsi de permettre des batailles de folies. Par contre celui qui mange un fruit du dmon ne peux plus nager cest leur maldiction qui fais que leur utilisateurs ne sont pas invincible (ils peuvent toujours se noyer). Il nexiste pas de fruits du dmons ultime, tout dpend de ce que celui qui a mang en a fais,il peut dvelopper ses pouvoirs jusqua atteindre une grande puissance, si un fruit peut paratre invincible il y a toujours un fruit qui peut le surpasser.
Il existe trois grandes familles bien distinctes que nous allons vous numrer ci-dessous :

*Zoan :*
Cette famille  le pouvoir de confrer  son utilisateur la possibilit de se transformer en un animal ou bien encore en mi-humain/mi-animal.
Exemple: Tony Tony Choper


*Paramecia :*
Le pouvoir principal de cette famille est d'accorder  son utilisateur la possibilit de modifier son corps  volont (en fonction du fruit qu'il aura mang).
Exemple: Luffy et Nico Robin


*Logia :*
Voici la dernire famille et non pas la moindre,celle-ci confre un pouvoir incommensurable  son utilisateur car ces fruit font parti des fruit lmentaux tel que l'eau,le feu,l'lectricit,etc... Les utilisateurs de ces fruits peuvent donc se transformer en ces lments et ne craignent pas les attaques physiques normales.Enfin pour finir il est aussi  savoir que les utilisateurs de tel fruit ont la capacit de projeter et de contrler  volont l'lement qu'il possde... Ces fruits sont considrs comme etant les plus puissant.


*Anim*

L'anim suis quasi fidelement le manga, au japon il a 271 episodes de sorti ce qui correspond  peu prs au mme point que sur le manga (le manga reste en avance ^^).
Il y a 6 films de sortis (je ferais peut tre un truc dessus dans un prochain post) et quelques speciaux TV (4 il me semble mais  confirmer).

----------


## BizuR

Ah, on est plus dans ma gamme la  ::): 
Evidemment un anime de rfrence que je conseille  tous.

Une histoire dtonnante et dconnante  la fois. BIen que plutt classique dans son ensemble (un hrosqui forme une quipe, un objectif, des "boss"  liminer les uns aprs les autres), l'environnement change (la piraterie, c'est pas repris  toutes les sauces), et la btise qui accompagne ce groupe est vraiment loufoque. Les dessins ne sont pas forcment des plus attirants (beaucoup  qui j'ai montr cet anime n'ont pas accroch  ce titre) mais demeurent dans l'esprit de la srie.

Petite rectification toutefois, je crois qu'il existe 7 films  ce jour et non 6. Le dernier sortant en 2006 (enfin,  moins qu'il ne soit pas encore sorti  ::P: ). Pour les OAV, j'en compte galement 4.  ::): 

En bref, pour de longues heures de rires et d'action, n'hsitez pas, c'est  prendre!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## loka

C'est un de mes prfrs  ::D:  

Je conseil  ceux qui n'accrochent pas sur les premiers volumes de continuer, un ami est ainsi pass du "bof"  "youhouuu c'est genial" ^^

Ma copine me surprend toujours  rire tout seul devant mon manga... avant de rire elle mme quand elle le lit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

Ah la mienne trouve cela TOTALEMENT dbile  ::aie::  et se demande pourquoi je ne me lasse pas de le regarder. Bon,  cot, je relativise quand je la vois les yeux rivs devant "Sous le soleil"  ::mouarf::

----------


## loka

> Ah la mienne trouve cela TOTALEMENT dbile  et se demande pourquoi je ne me lasse pas de le regarder. Bon,  cot, je relativise quand je la vois les yeux rivs devant "Sous le soleil"


mdrr, le genre de serie que la mienne peut pas voir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## behe

aaaaah ca c'est une srie que j'adore (je ne connais que l'anime).
D'ailleurs quelqu'un peut me dire quand l'anime a commencer svp car ca fait dj 272 pisodes et c est toujours en cours.

----------


## BizuR

Pffiou, la date de commencement est assez loigne. J'ai moi mme pris l'anime en cours lorsqu'il tait  l'pisode 30 (avec la team Vogue-Merry). Et c'tait au dbut de mon fanatisme pour les anims ... cela doit remont  2002 il me semble . Donc les dbuts doivent se situer entre 2001 (fin) et 2002 (dbut). Animeka annonce la saison 1 en 1999... donc ca semble encore plus loign...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## behe

ok merci

----------


## loka

Et on n'en ai qu' la moiti de la serie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

Clair, il reste encore un tit paquet de Shikibukai  se farcir  ::aie::

----------


## fara morgana

Salut;
Eh bien c'est tonnant qu'il n'y ai pas plus de rponse pour un manga aussi bien que celui-ci...
Ah croire que tout le monde s'est arrt sur Naruto.

C'est l'un des meilleures mangas que je connaisse, et j'en connais pourtant pas mal.

----------


## loka

> Salut;
> Eh bien c'est tonnant qu'il n'y ai pas plus de rponse pour un manga aussi bien que celui-ci...
> Ah croire que tout le monde s'est arrt sur Naruto.
> 
> C'est l'un des meilleures mangas que je connaisse, et j'en connais pourtant pas mal.


Sans doute parce que peu de personnes passe sur ce forum  ::roll::

----------


## warwink

Euh ... moi je le l'ai jamais vu encore  ::roll::  

Mme si je sais que ce manga est bien, c'est que ... comment dire ... il y a trop d'pisode ou trop de bouquin  ::D:  et j'ai jamais eu le courage de commencer surtout que j'ai pas trop le temps et pas trop d'argent.

Qui sait, peut tre qu'un jour ... ou quand je serais  la retraite (c'est pas gagn).

----------


## fara morgana

> Mme si je sais que ce manga est bien, c'est que ... comment dire ... il y a trop d'pisode ou trop de bouquin


arf... une autre victime de son succs.




> et j'ai jamais eu le courage de commencer surtout que j'ai pas trop le temps et pas trop d'argent.


Pas trop le temps, a tout le monde comprend, j'ai bien du passer une ou deux nuits blanches  regarder les pidodes tellement j'tais pris dedans.
Pour ce qui est de l'argent, en cherchant bien tu peux charger les pisodes (mais saison 1 licenci); et comme tu as internet tu peux en profiter. ::lol::  ..Mais bon, la encore on rejoint le premier problme : le temps;  il en faut pour les charger...

On a rien sans rien. Ou mieux : tu trouves quelqu'un qui veut bien te prter ses bouquins ou ses pisodes.

----------


## BizuR

C'est clair, ca prend du temps ces tites betes de plus de 300 pisodes ou 30 tomes... j'ai actuellement 74 pisodes de retard puisque j'attend un sous titrage des 3 pisodes manquants pour enfin me mater les 70 ... mais pourrai tous les voir d'affile, ca deivent moins sur.... c'est fini l'poque ou, seul, je pouvais passer ma nuit blanche a mater des anims toute la nuit depuis mon lit ... maintenant yen a une qui dort pendant ce temps et jvoudrai pas la reveiller  ::aie::

----------


## warwink

> arf... une autre victime de son succs.
> 
> 
> Pas trop le temps, a tout le monde comprend, j'ai bien du passer une ou deux nuits blanches  regarder les pidodes tellement j'tais pris dedans.
> Pour ce qui est de l'argent, en cherchant bien tu peux charger les pisodes (mais saison 1 licenci); et comme tu as internet tu peux en profiter. ..Mais bon, la encore on rejoint le premier problme : le temps;  il en faut pour les charger...
> 
> On a rien sans rien. Ou mieux : tu trouves quelqu'un qui veut bien te prter ses bouquins ou ses pisodes.



Quand, je parlais d'argent, c'tait pour le manga, pas l'anime car 6.5*33 ... je vous laisse calculer.

----------


## loka

Oui a fais cher ^^
Comme j'ai commencer la collection quand il n'y avait que 11 bouquins de sorti, ensuite a m'a couter que 6.5euros tout les 2 mois ^^

Essayes plutot de te trouver quelqu'un pour te les preter, ou sinon fais comme moi, tu en achete 1 ou 2 par mois, pas plus. C'est ce que j'avais fais pour les yuyu hakusho et pour one piece ^^

----------


## BizuR

Sinon tu trouves une combine (tu peux demander  bibi  ::mrgreen:: ) pour rduire le prix des tomes  prs de 3 plutot que 6.5  ::lol:: 

EDIT: Petite prcision aux lecteurs, combine tout a fait lgale, bien videmment.  :;):

----------


## loka

Oui tu peux trs bien les trouver d'occasion aussi, pas loin de chez moi par exemple il y a un magasin qui en vent d'occasion. Tu peux peut tre les trouver moins cher ainsi  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> Oui tu peux trs bien les trouver d'occasion aussi, pas loin de chez moi par exemple il y a un magasin qui en vent d'occasion. Tu peux peut tre les trouver moins cher ainsi



Nonon moi c'est du neuf  ::aie:: 
Je brade pas des bouquins dit "en trs bon tat" avec feuilles cornes et pliures sur la couverture  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai commenc  les acheter systmatiquement  partir du volume 18.
Je suis compltement accro, d'autant qu'ils ont aussi publi (rcemment ?), deux livres complmentaires: Red Book (qui dtaille les personnages) & Blue Book (que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire).

----------


## BizuR

Oui, j'ai entendu parler du Red Book et, a 7.50 je me tate pour l'acheter ... ca m'en fera un  ::aie:: 

Pour ma part je suis l'anime plutot et l'apparition des dvd semble compromise quand on sait qu'il est licenci par AB. Donc mis  part des diffusions sur AB en FR immonde, on aura rien d'autres :'(

----------


## loka

J'ai le Red book et le Blue book ^^
Le red detaille les perosnnages et possde une histoire originale  la fin (un petit truc que oda avait fait avant de lancer one piece, on y vois les bases de la serie).
Le blue est plus port sur les methodes de travail de l'auteur, comment il realise ses plaches etc...

Pour ce qui estde l'anim, je les prend en japonais sous titr sur OPS (vous trouverez que le dernier episode  chaque fois ^^).

----------

